# Favourite movie actresses



## Rhisiart (Sep 2, 2006)

Apologies for those who feel I have left out someone really important.

My choice is Audrey Hepburn. Hands down. She was wonderful in Charade and Roman Holiday (see images).

"Best" is of course highly subjective. 

Let's just say it is defined as whatever you like in an actress (i.e. intelligence, acting skills, beauty, sensuality, compassion, want to marry her, want to spend a little smoochie time with her etc.). 

Actually the reasons for your choice would be interesting to read.

_Bruces_: I decided not to allow multiple choice for obvious reasons.

_Sheilas_: "Best" movie actor polls to come.

_AC/DC Bruces & Sheilas_: Just go for it!


----------



## Esquilinho (Sep 2, 2006)

Difficult&#8230; I just voted for Grace Kelly because she's in one of my favourite hitchcock's movies: Rear Window


----------



## Rhisiart (Sep 2, 2006)

Esquilinho said:


> Difficult I just voted for Grace Kelly because she's in one of my favourite hitchcock's movies: Rear Window


In my opinion, Rear Window excelled partly because of the soundtrack. I don't mean music, but the echo sound of noises coming from different apartments.


----------



## Ferdinand (Sep 3, 2006)

Definately Audrey Hepburn. Yeah, I agree with you rhisiart, she WAS really great in Charade (have it on DVD). Does anyone know Lily Palmer?
(if thats how one writes her name)


----------



## Giaguara (Sep 3, 2006)

where are all the non-white options for this poll?


----------



## fryke (Sep 3, 2006)

There, where all the great actresses missing the list are: In our comments. But one also has to see that the list doesn't include "younger" actresses. I certainly miss Penelope Cruz, personally, on this list.


----------



## ora (Sep 4, 2006)

He specifies in the poll title pre 1970s....


----------



## Rhisiart (Sep 4, 2006)

Giaguara said:


> where are all the non-white options for this poll?


Excellent point. I suppose the pre-1970's Hollywood favoured Caucasian women.

A post-1970 poll would show a different picture (e.g. Halle Berry, Ling Bai).


----------



## fryke (Sep 4, 2006)

oh, yeah. pre 70s. sorry...


----------



## minckster (Sep 4, 2006)

Could you fix the spelling of *Bette Davis*?

www.imdb.com/name/nm0000038/ Grace Kelly
www.imdb.com/name/nm0000012/ Bette Davis
www.imdb.com/name/nm0000030/ Audrey Hepburn
www.imdb.com/name/nm0000079/ Raquel Welch
www.imdb.com/name/nm0000066/ Jane Russell
www.imdb.com/name/nm0000054/ Marilyn Monroe
www.imdb.com/name/nm0000047/ Sophia Loren
www.imdb.com/name/nm0000006/ Ingrid Bergman
www.imdb.com/name/nm0000017/ Marlene Dietrich


----------



## fryke (Sep 4, 2006)

done.


----------



## minckster (Sep 4, 2006)

Thanks! I just noticed that _Marilyn_ Monroe is misspelled too.

Go Bette! Beat Audrey! (I guess that cheer isn't the right (American) cultural reference for this thread.)


----------



## hawki18 (Sep 5, 2006)

The list you have is good but Raquel Welch and Jane Fonde are from a differnt move era than the rest of the list.  They should be on your post 1970 poll.


----------



## Rhisiart (Sep 5, 2006)

hawki18 said:


> The list you have is good but Raquel Welch and Jane Fonde are from a differnt move era than the rest of the list.  They should be on your post 1970 poll.


Yes, you're probably right there. I just remember Raquel in 'One Million Years B.C.' and Jane Fonda in 'Barbarella'.

Thanks Minckster for getting the spelling right. I am going to fire my researcher!


----------



## markceltic (Sep 6, 2006)

I can understand the reasons anyone has for their choice,but I still have to go with Sophia Loren. I still get "goosebumps"after all these years. The public side of Audrey Hepburn's personality,with her work with the U.N. on the behalf of the children truly is a very beautiful trait all on it's own.


----------



## reed (Sep 15, 2006)

Not on the list...Simone Signoret. "Ship of Fools" "Roof on the Top" plus other good French films she became famous for. Also, she was an "honest" person.
  There is also Jean Simmons or Glenda Jackson, for example. This list is far away from terrific actesses. Hollywood is nice, but see BBC/PBS theatre plays.It's like seeing Laurence Olivier in a cruddy Hollywood film but if you saw him in Othello..... that changes everything. Sorry. I vote Simone, for the moment.


----------

